# Tabelle in Photoshop



## Oktavia (3. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich müßte ne Tabelle und ein Bild zusammenbringen. Wie krieg ich das hin? Kann ich in Photoshop eine Tabelle (auch mit farbigen Feldern) erstellen? Oder kann ich die Tabelle in Word oder Excel erstellen und ins PS exportieren?

Danke im voraus
Oktavia


----------



## Leola13 (4. September 2006)

Hai,

mit Hilde der eingeblendeten Hilfslinien/Raster sollte das doch kein Problem sein.

Ciao Stefan

edit : Du kannst ja auch das Auswahlwerkzeug auf einen festen Wert stellen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. September 2006)

Hi,
du könntest sie aus Word/Excel als PDF exportieren und dann in PS öffnen.


----------

